# Oil Leak



## gmj23 (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey I have an 87 VW cabriolet it leaking oil from this little square box above the oil filter but i have no idea what it is called to get the right seal but its spewing any ideas would be helpful what it's called it only leak when car is on or what gasket it is so i can fix it love this little car like to get her on the road soon again


----------



## precision upholstery (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: Oil Leak (gmj23)*

sounds like your oil filter housing. is the oil coming out of your oil pressure switch?


----------



## gmj23 (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: Oil Leak (precision upholstery)*

yes i think it is the oil pressure switch


----------



## gmj23 (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: Oil Leak (gmj23)*

i dont think its at the switch top but its at the base of where that screws into


----------

